# Male or Female



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Is there one that would be better suited for a family with children/home daycare than the other ?
I know my breeder will choose the pup for me but will they also choose the sex ?

I was kind of leaning toward getting a female because we used to have both a male and female when I was growing up and the male was always trying to to start fight with other dogs on walks.

Again, I am VERY new to all this so if I am wrong or misinformed please let me know !


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

You will be able to give your input on the sex of the pup that you want. The breeder will then select the pup for you based on that decision.

In our situation, I wanted a female, hubby wanted a male. I personally preferred female because of their smaller size, and I also didn't want to deal with potential male marking & the possibility of being crazy around females in heat. We ended up with a female this time around, and in a few years will add a male.

I don't believe there is one that is "better" than the other around kids, but have heard that females can be much more serious and guarding, but of course, this is not necessarily true. I've also heard males can be much more goofy.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I believe it's more the temperament rather then the sex that determines how a dog fits into your life. When I spoke to the breeder I told her I would prefer a male since I already had a female dog and it turned out that there were 6 males and 1 female to choose from, thankfully we both decided on the same dog and I'm thrilled with him. However, if the female puppy was more suited I wouldn't have hesitated to take her instead of a male 

I wouldn't get your mind set either way until you meet the litter, that'll tell you which puppy you might be interested in. Be sure to talk to your breeder about all your expectations and be honest, it'll help them find you the best fit


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

Do you run a home daycare? Or take care of your own kids at home? I would think you will want to choose based on temperament and not sex. Tell your breeder that you have small children in the house and he/she should be able to help you select a pup who will be a good match for that lifestyle. 

If you do run a home daycare business, just be sure to read up on the laws regarding pets first. Every state is different.


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Childsplay. I have a liscenced daycare in my own home (I can have 6 children under the age of5 at one time maximum.) I have already looked into the legal aspect of it and it's not a problem

Thanks for everyone's advice...I just wasn't sure if there was one better sex suited for us. Obviously a newbie at this lol


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Male/Female is just a personal preference you would have to make. The individual temperament of the puppy is the most important thing. IMO everything else besides health, is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh boy....I give you a big clap for taking on a new pup PLUS a daycare full of kids. hahaha.I'm tired just thinking about it.

I would want a dog with a great temperament. I would make sure beforehand that you have the time to invest in some good training with your dog. That is a plus. Doesn't matter if it's female or male. Especially since you run a daycare, you will want a dog that gets along great with people, esp kids. Personally, I don't think I could do it.

I have both....and both get along with my kids the same.


----------



## dustymedic (May 31, 2012)

I had a male when my wife & I got married. He was a great dog, but he would never mind my wife as well as he did he me. Plus, he got very territorial when I was gone, my wife and/or daughter was home, and others came over to the house. We've had 3 females since them (not including our current 8 week old girl) and my wife hasn't ever had the problems she did with my guy. I don't know if it was because my wife and daughter both joined our pack after he did, or what..


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

dustymedic said:


> I had a male when my wife & I got married. He was a great dog, but he would never mind my wife as well as he did he me. Plus, he got very territorial when I was gone, my wife and/or daughter was home, and others came over to the house. We've had 3 females since them (not including our current 8 week old girl) and my wife hasn't ever had the problems she did with my guy. I don't know if it was because my wife and daughter both joined our pack after he did, or what..


I think this has more to do with the order in which they were "added to the pack" than the gender. Plenty of ladies on this board, myself included, have big tough males that are obedient to their female owners.


----------

